# Toilet Flush Ball Sticking



## 14kbiz (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi All,

The flush ball in my Dometic 310 toilet is sticking, not closing all the way. I've cleaned the seal and groove and sprayed with silicone spray, but that seems to only last for a day, maybe two. I've tried letting the pedal slam up, a technique I don't think should be necessary, but still, it won't close completely unless I apply pressure to the bottom of the pedal and lift in up manually to create a seal. This weekend, it was sticking so bad that when I lifted the pedal to close it the pedal came loose. I found the ball had slipped out of position in the bowl. When I reseated the notch it was still sticking. I was thinking of trying something like a plumbers grease or some other type of grease lubricant besides a spray that dries up. Is that a bad idea? Or is there any other fixes? I'm afraid that overtime the pedal will break.


----------



## Good Times (Jan 23, 2012)

You need a good coating of Plumbers Grease or Plumbers Silicone. I put it on the perimeter of the seal wearing a latex glove and applied it liberally. It's been several months and all is still working well.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The manual says to release the pedal from the floor to allow the spring to reseat the ball. I have only had mine stick when the DW tries to be quite and just lift her foot off the pedal. I have never had to grease the seal. Your mileage may vary but I see no problem letting it slam shut.

Lifting the pedal is used for adding water to the bowl.

Dometic Toilet Manual


----------

